

What happens when you introduce 29 reindeer to an isolated island?  - FiReaNG3L
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/3246/201102stmatthewisland.png

======
pg
While a touching parable, this is not a story about resources so much as the
size of herd you need for a species to survive a disaster that kills off most
of them, and perhaps also the value of predators.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
I take it as the total inability of most living species to plan resources on
the long term for the best of everyone. Given the look of the population graph
and non-renewable resources since 1900, its hard not to make the parallel with
us.

